# Pheasant leg recipes



## GW (May 31, 2007)

How do you all cook your pheasant legs? I don't like the thought of not keeping and eating them, but all I've come up with is this: I lay them out in my big electric roaster, pour a little chicken broth in the bottom of the pan, and sprinkle various seasonings on them. Then I turn the roaster on low, say 250 or so, and cook until done.
The thigh meat is ok this way, but its just not my favorite. I'm eating them more out of a sense of duty than anything else.
Any suggestions?
GW


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This is an adaptation of our Red Chicken Stew made with Pheasants

Boil quartered birds in one can chicken stock and water for about 45 minutes or until tender enough to pull off bone. Clean meat from bone, put aside and retain stock.

Fry about 7 pieces of bacon crispy. Place bacon aside (and crumble back in the stew at the end).

Cut two medium onions and brown in the bacon drippings. When the onions are clear, brown a teaspoon of flour in the dripping if desired.

Pour all the chicken stock and water that you cooked with into the onions. Bring to boil. Pour about 3-4oz of Worcestershire sauce and stir. Now, comes the Red part... pour in about a cup and a half (you can always add more if needed) of Hunts Ketchup. Bring to boil and cut back... stir well. Stir in a little cayenne pepper - salt and pepper to taste.

Fold in the chunked out pheasant and the bacon. Stir. Let simmer for about 45 minutes. Serve over rice.

Serves at least 6... maybe more depending on how hot you make it.

If you don't like this, I don't know what I am going to do with you. You may be beyond helping...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like you have a few. Have you ever made soup? Take your pheasant, make your broth. Strip the meat, add noodles, and now you have pheasant noodle soup.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree, the best way to use these is to make a stock and do a good soup. Pheasant wild rice is one of the best...cream and pheasant go very well together.


----------

